# time of year to buy bees?



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

my son wants to become a beekeeper for his 10 yo birthday (in October). i'd like to know what is the best time of year to purchase / move the bees in. i'm thinking of purchasing the hive equipment, etc. for his bday, so that if there is a better time of year to bring the bees in we can wait and do it then.

we will be first time beekeepers and live in western ky. thanks.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

Most bees are available in the early spring. Buying bees now wouldn't be a good idea because the bees won't have enough time to build up food reserves (honey) before the winter.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Now is the perfect time to "start". Get him and yourself on a few bee forums, look for a local bee club and join it, ask there about a local mentor. Go to the library and read every beekeeping book it has.

Buy the equip. in Oct. for his Birthday. Assemble it during the winter. Buy his "and your" bee suit and/or jacket for Christmas. Order bees in early Jan. for delivery in April or May.
Check and read 2 or more bee forums at least twice weekly for the next 2 years, or longer. Don't be afraid to post questions. That's what forums are for.

Remember, no one knows all the right ways, so read everyone's suggestions as suggestions, and adapt the many ways to suit your situation and climate.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Usually you buy bees in the Spring. Unless you can find some established hives to buy from someone who is getting out. I'm selling some now because we're moving. established with full brood boxes of course. But we're in TX....a little far for you. :/


----------



## bellcow (May 12, 2014)

some bee co. start to take orders in early December and can be sold out in January. so don't wait to long. get your order in. 

anyway sounds like a great idea


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

i ordered a hive! it's from a hive maker about an hour from us.

so, new question. he sells nucs too. the picture is of a small wooden box. so is the nuc just the box or is it going to have the bees and queen in it?

I don't know if they are a specific type of bee, but I was guessing I should try and buy them from someone local right?

other questions, should I be prepared for them to swarm and have another hive? if so, how often does that happen?

thanks guys. we have a tradition here of you get a pet when you're 10. first kid got chickens. 2nd got a fish aquarium. 3rd got a dog. 4th is getting bees. don't know what 5th will want. my hubby and dad don't always enjoy this tradition, especially the choices the kids want. funny thing is when I look back the only one that really didn't work out was the dog. Lol.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

The box is a nuc box. The nuc is the bees, frames, comb, pollen, honey, and brood. If his price is less than 50.00, it is just the box. If his price is 90.00 to 150.00, it is the bees. Both are referred to as a nuc.

You need to order an 8 or 10 frame hive, then buy a 5 frame nuc of bees to go into it, or a 3 lb. package with queen. You don't need a nuc box at this time. I would consider buying and assembling a second hive to either catch a swarm, split your first hive, or maybe even buy a second nuc of bees. You will also need an extra box or 2, maybe 3, depending on what you go with, "8 or 10 frame, med., deep, or combination", but those can wait until after you get the bees. You will understand this much better after reading over the winter.


----------



## bellcow (May 12, 2014)

I would always have a complete empty hive on hand just for swarms. you won't see any swarms the first year most likely but I would be prepared the second year. I caught 6 swarms my second year so be prepared if you want more hives. 

here in west central Georgia April thru July is swarm time. may and June were the peak months for me this year.

bellcow


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Iddee said:


> .. look for a local bee club and join it, ask there about a local mentor.


Many local clubs (or State Associations) offer beginning beekeeping classes (usually in late winter/very early spring). 
Map with locations of local Kentucky clubs:
http://www.ksbabeekeeping.org/?page_id=11


----------

